# Do you say "Butt" in your house?



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

Just wondering.. Do you say the word "butt" in your house or do you use another word?

We have no problem with it, though I have more than a few friends who obviously don't like the term.. I try to teach the girls to say bottom when we're around others, but they occasionally slip up







We also use other words that may be viewed as 'less-than-appropriate'- though the kids never seem to blurt those out









For me, "butt" seems totally normal and fine..

Opinions?

(I meant 'no way' on the poll, btw!!







)


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

There were a couple of years where that was the most commonly said word in our house. Oh, the memories.

Anyway, yes.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

I usually use bum, but "butt" is ok with me. Much worse words to be using...


----------



## pink gal (Feb 27, 2008)

Yep we do. We also use bum, booty, bottom or rear end.

Hmmm, makes it seem like my family talks about butts a lot!


----------



## sewingmommy (Apr 21, 2007)

DS1 has taken to say Booty from the penguins of madagascar


----------



## mommariffic (Mar 18, 2009)

Uh yeah of course it's okay!


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

Yes but I tend to use "tushy" with DD and that's what she uses.


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

Butt is our "nice" word for it and I'm still having trouble getting DH to remember to use it.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah we say "butt"
ds is 2 and will often annouce at the playground "sit on my BUTT and slide down the slide on my BUTT"

I also say "booty" but usually in the context of it hangin' out as in "oh your booty's hangin' out of your pants!"


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

Butt is by far the cleanest of the words we use to describe that area.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

I picked other because we say so many things...but(t), bottom, bum, booty, backside etc. I do admit I prefer bum but mostly because my 2 year old sounds hilariously cute when she says it.







I don't like but(t) because of the harsh ending sound. It just sounds harder than it really is it seems. That said, I don't care. I don't think any of our body parts have one term...we're fond of lots of names.


----------



## Mommaof 4 (Jul 14, 2009)

Butt is used for sure in our house. I think there are much more offensive words.


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

my girls went through a 'booty' stage..

they would constantly dance (even with no music, whatsoever) and shake their butts around while shouting "booty bounce, booty bounce, everyone do a booty bounce"









I almost forgot about that!

(my youngest has been ECing for quite some time too, which is why 'butt' has been so popular lately.. as in "MOM!!!! Soren's butt has a squished grape on it"







)


----------



## mouthcave (Oct 9, 2008)

We use it. I honestly didn't know some people considered it inappropriate until someone got upset that we said it around our oldest son when he was a baby.


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

I voted "other" because we've always used a large variety of words to describe that area (funny enough, "bottom" was never one of them....sounds grandmotherly to me and nobody ever said that word when/where I grew up, so it's almost foreign sounding).

I see nothing wrong with butt, hiney, tushy, booty, or bum. We used them all when the kids were little, and now we all pretty much just say "ass" if we're in casual company.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We do. The daycare we use, does not like that word. So both boys have been through a stage of only ever saying "bottom" and correcting me when I say butt. My 3 year old is in that stage now, my 7 year old learned fairly quickly that what is appropriate at home isn't always elsewhere.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Butts (yes plural) or bummers. Not sure why I like to put an S on the end, but I do for some reason.


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

OP, I fixed your poll for you.









As for butt, what the problem? It's short for "buttocks".


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

Yes. And if it is inappropriate than I am a super bad mom because I recently taught ds "Guess what?" "Chicken Butt!!" (insert hysterical laughter on his part). So oops.


----------



## DivineMrsM (Dec 19, 2008)

yepper. my son will tell me now that he needs a butt change.

and yes, it is BY FAR the LEAST offensive word we use in our house! lol


----------



## mazajo (Nov 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
There were a couple of years where that was the most commonly said word in our house. Oh, the memories.

Too funny!







I can relate!

Yes, we say butt here.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evergreen* 
Butt is by far the cleanest of the words we use to describe that area.

this!


----------



## CatsCradle (May 7, 2007)

"Butt" is merely the short form of "buttocks." Buttocks is the proper term for that area of the anatomy, so I never understood the fuss over "butt." The other three-letter word for one's rear, though, that's discouraged in our house.


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

Bum, but it's our equivalent to butt.


----------



## lovemybubus (Oct 2, 2007)

Of course we say butt.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

um, yes. It's often said. Mainly by one of the 3 little boys, but DH, DD, and I use it as well.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Almost constantly. as well as booty, bum, bootchie (actually we made that up to go with "scootchie the bootchie" as in move over) i am feeling uncreative but I am sure there are about a hundred other words we use. the only one we don't use is a**.


----------



## Shera971 (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StrawberryFields* 
"Guess what?" "Chicken Butt!!"


"And do you know why? Chicken thigh!"

No, we don't really use butt alot, we use bum. I don't really know why but both terms seem fine to me.


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

We generally say tush or tushie.

I don't like the word "butt." It sounds vulgar to me. Why? I have no idea. But it is certainly not a hill for me to die on, the way "sucks" or "crap" would be, if my children ever used those terms. So yeah, "butt" gets said here and there in our house. But not by me.


----------



## gillibean (Nov 28, 2006)

We use butt, as well as a whole butt-load of other terms.


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zinemama* 
We generally say tush or tushie.

I don't like the word "butt." It sounds vulgar to me. Why? I have no idea. But it is certainly not a hill for me to die on, the way "sucks" or "crap" would be, if my children ever used those terms. So yeah, "butt" gets said here and there in our house. But not by me.

you wanna know something funny? my mom *hated* butt, yet she was totally fine with crap and sucks








(therefore we used 'butt' quite often, and the 'approved' words rarely







)


----------



## jewelsJZ (Jan 10, 2008)

We mostly say butt and often I will say bum. There are worse things to call it.


----------



## FondestBianca (May 9, 2008)

butt is acceptable in our house, yes. However, things slightly worse in nature like damn and hell are not. It's not some horrible, unforgiveable offence, but it's not ok with either dh or I. We're not proper by any means but, cussing is a definate no around here. I guess I've just never seen "butt" as a cuss word. Booty is used equally with the word butt around our house as well.

I remember the first time someone clued me in to the fact that not everyone is comfortbale with that word. In the 6th grade I was spending the night at my friend Amy's house for the first time. I said butt in the middle of a sentence (to indicate something to do with someone's backside) and both my friend and her mom spun their heads around like I'd just admitted to murder! My friend stood in the background with buggy eyes, shaking her head as if to say, "if you valve your life don't say that around my mom." and her mother gave me the dirtiest look I think I've ever gotten. I had NO IDEA what I had done or said to make her so upset. She said, "excuse me?" and I just stood there saying, "uhhhhhhh..." until my friend saved me by saying, "we say bottom." I still had no idea what was going on until her mom told me that young ladies do not say the word "butt".

I'm still friends with Amy today and get along great with her mom as well. However, even as a 25 year old, mature, adult, I still know not to say "butt" in front of her mother if I don't want a lecture and to be corrected for my language.


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

We use bum, actually bumletta mostly.

Although we do say, "You need to cover your private butt." when discussing going outside. And "No going outside nekee butt'ed."

So maybe it's only a butt al fresco, but a bum when it's indoors at our houe.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

We use the word "butt" sometimes, but mostly saw "bum".


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

Butt, bootie, boo-tay, tushie are all commonly used in our house and my kid can't even talk yet.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

We say butt, bottom, hinder, heiny, and behind. I think that's about it...


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

We don't say "butt." I just don't like the sound of it, for some reason. I always say "bum" instead, although I'm not offended by other people saying "butt."


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DivineMrsM* 
yepper. my son will tell me now that he needs a butt change.

and yes, it is BY FAR the LEAST offensive word we use in our house! lol

ha! we also say butt change here


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

I clicked other because butt is not prohibited but we rarely use it. My sister is very,very against the word and her 3 yo son says it constantly. I keep him for 5 days a week and she asks me to correct it, so I have semi banned it...I asked the older kids to say bottom or rear instead. I don't know why my sis reacts so strongly to it.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Butt, backside, hind end and occasionally @ss. No issues with any of them.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

We use butt, bum, and booty the most


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

I've gotta say.. I'm kind of surprised.. I really thought that there would be more anti-butt responses









I think I need more MDC-minded mamas in real life









I feel like such a freak sometimes..


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

Butt is part of one of our dog's nicknames (Georgie Butt, Georgie the Butt, The Butt, or just Butt for short)... so we use it all the time. We also use it to refer to our own butts. We also use the term bum. As in, "Come on Christopher, it's time to clean your butt/bum."


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vegemamato* 
you wanna know something funny? my mom *hated* butt, yet she was totally fine with crap and sucks








(therefore we used 'butt' quite often, and the 'approved' words rarely








)

That was almost certainly reverse psychology at work.


----------



## 3*is*magic (Sep 13, 2007)

I voted No Way! but that's not really accurate. We not a butt family - we generally say tush, bum or bottom. I don't care for the word butt for many of the reasons PPs described, but no one's getting sent to the chokey for using it.


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

yes, and it's a well-known fact that my butt is the biggest in the house


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Irishmommy* 
That was almost certainly reverse psychology at work.









I would've thought so too.. but she constantly says crap, sometimes sucks, and NEVER butt









she's a very quirky woman though


----------



## Maela (Apr 2, 2006)

We try to use the word 'bottom' around dd (2yo). I just think it sounds nicer; but it's really not that big of a deal to me.


----------



## PNCTink (Jan 12, 2009)

Yep! I say butt and heiney (when we're in the tub and i'm washing her heiney to make it shiney







) and DH (who is English0 says bottom or bum more, but uses butt as well.


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

Yes, butt is fine in our house.
Actually, the only words that are not allowed in my home are "hate" words. ( Thru school, my boys have learned some words that I don't feel are appropriate for ANY one to say, like the N word, or any variation of that, even if their friend says it in an unthreatening way. The same goes with the F word. And I don't mean the slang term for sex.)

For us, cuss words are just words. They are not appropriate in certain places, (ahem, like grandma's house, or school, or at a friends house, for examples.) But words are words.

Hope I made some sense. I am tired today,







.

What I mean to say is, very few words are taboo in my world, but you better know how to use them buddy.









( My kids are older though.....Heh







) (I don't think it's funny to encourage kids to say dirty words when they are toddlers, iykwim)


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shera971* 
"And do you know why? Chicken thigh!

Guess Who?

Chicken poo!









And yeah, we say "butt." I can't wrap my brain around why a shortened version of the proper anatomical term would be considered crass or vulgar. That's like thinking "tummy" is rude, when it's just short for stomach.


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mountaingirl79* 
Yes, butt is fine in our house.
Actually, the only words that are not allowed in my home are "hate" words. ( Thru school, my boys have learned some words that I don't feel are appropriate for ANY one to say, like the N word, or any variation of that, even if their friend says it in an unthreatening way. The same goes with the F word. And I don't mean the slang term for sex.)

For us, cuss words are just words. They are not appropriate in certain places, (ahem, like grandma's house, or school, or at a friends house, for examples.) But words are words.

Hope I made some sense. I am tired today,







.

What I mean to say is, very few words are taboo in my world, but you better know how to use them buddy.









( My kids are older though.....Heh







) (I don't think it's funny to encourage kids to say dirty words when they are toddlers, iykwim)

for the life of me, I cannot figure out which 'f' word you mean..


----------



## jjawm (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maela* 
We try to use the word 'bottom' around dd (2yo). I just think it sounds nicer; but it's really not that big of a deal to me.

This. I don't prohibit it, but I try to use bottom around dd.


----------



## LiamnEmma (Nov 20, 2001)

butt, hiney, booty, the periodic ass...we cover it all here.


----------



## Murph12334 (Nov 12, 2003)

butt is said many times a day in our house


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

Nope.

We don't really use it.

I can't stand when kids get to preschool age and start with the "butt this" and "butt that", so we've tried to avoid it as much as possible.

DD refers to her backside as her bottom or her buttocks.

Strangely enough we do say "nudey-butt" and also use the word arse quite frequently.







I guess we're weird.

A little girl I use to nanny for said, "Behinder." I love it so much we've adopted that one too.


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

At work, I tend to say bottom or backside, but at home, anything goes, including the occasional use of "ass".

I'm pretty lax about curse words though. I'm teaching my kids that there is a time and a place for curse words, so they won't be so surprised when a "bad word" comes up in a movie, literature, music or something of that sort.

That said, I have made it quite clear to them that at school or in front of their grandparents or strangers is NOT an appropriate time/place to use swear words.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

We use bum or bottom.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Huh, I seriously do not understand why anyone would have a problem with the word butt. I mean, that's what it IS...its like having an issue with the word arm and about as offensive.

Why do our "hidden" parts need cutsie-wootsie names in order to be proper? It reminds me of my neighbors growing up who were horrified when I called a penis a penis (and tattled on me to my mom who said, "well that's what it IS." They called it a hot dog >shudder<). If my top is my head than my "bottom" is my feet...

But then whaddo I know...crap is my favorite word.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Other...cause...well...people don't say 'butt' in this country. We either just say bottom or arse lol


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

I voted yes, but in reality we use, bum, arse or bottom. I have no problem with it at all.


----------



## seawind (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LaLaLaLa* 
We don't say "butt." I just don't like the sound of it, for some reason. I always say "bum" instead, although I'm not offended by other people saying "butt."

This.


----------



## mammastar2 (Dec 17, 2004)

I don't like how it sounds. I guess I associate it with moms at McDonald's hollering at their kids to sit on their butts and finish their chicken nuggets, or something. Although from the answers here, clearly my vision is a little too narrow!

We use bottom or bum, mostly. Dd loves booty and uses it a lot too.

Conversely, I'm just fine with 'sucks'.


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

we use it but i prefer bum or bottom- ass and arse get used here too. Depends on the age group i guess- los get bum or bottom, bos get butt or arse.


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vegemamato* 
for the life of me, I cannot figure out which 'f' word you mean..









I'm thinking probably *** or ******, since she said hate words.


----------



## seaheroine (Dec 24, 2004)

Around DD, we use "buns".


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Yep, we sure do! We make lots of butt jokes in our house - I call ds "grumpy butt", "stinky butt", etc all joking - gets a giggle everytime.









Growing up we were not allowed to say butt or fart - we had to say bottom and toot - I don't know, I just don't think it's that big of a deal. Like pp's have said - we say MUCH worse in our house.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

We say butt or po po (I dunno where that came from but when my sis and I were little it was always po po)

Ds was called 'monkey butt' when he was a newborn b/c he had a hairy butt!


----------



## daytripper75 (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm an "other." I say "bummy" and dh says "butt."


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh and ds does say booty as in 'shake your booty', and then does a little dance - he loves to dance!


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leighi123* 
We say butt or po po (I dunno where that came from but when my sis and I were little it was always po po)

Ds was called 'monkey butt' when he was a newborn b/c he had a hairy butt!

po po is butt in Germany

When DS was born we heard a lot about his cute little po po


----------



## moaningminny (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes, we use it. My two year old's favourite question to ask people these days is:

"You got a butt? On your back?"


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

We usually say heiney, because it seems more "fun" and we're usually using it to tell DD1 (3 yo) to "get your heiney over here (so I can tickle you or some other fun thing)" We also talk about wiping a heiney, or shaking a heiney when dancing. Heck, i even made up a shake your heiney song for the baby.

In public, everyone seems to think heiney is cute. I think it's more, I don't know, discrete, maybe? than butt.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *atobols* 
Butt is our "nice" word for it and I'm still having trouble getting DH to remember to use it.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Oh, and "bum" reminds me of Tom Green doing that "my bum is on your leg... my bum is on your leg" song, so that word annoys me greatly.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Butt, yeah, but not so often, but I'm not sure why. DD2 likes to use that word. Heiny, tuckus, bum, backside, and even the occasional ass are fine with me, although I do try to avoid ass because it offends the teachers and the MIL.

DD1 did go through a stage of thinking "butt" was a bad word, because of one particular preschool teacher, so I just told her not to say it in front of the teacher, but stop yelling at me about it because I think it's fine, and she dropped the issue.


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chamomile Girl* 
Why do our "hidden" parts need cutsie-wootsie names in order to be proper? It reminds me of my neighbors growing up who were horrified when I called a penis a penis (and tattled on me to my mom who said, "well that's what it IS." They called it a hot dog >shudder<). If my top is my head than my "bottom" is my feet...

That bugs me. If I had my way, I wouldn't have had 8 year old boys that still called their penises "wee wees" or "chin chin" (the latter is my MIL's Japanese baby talk word for penis).


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

We use butt. Also ass, arse (not too frequently, depends on how many Brits we've been around, LOL), behind, rear end, bum, tush....

It's interesting that in some countries, children read _The Day My *Bum* Went Psycho_ and in others, it's _The Day My *Butt* Went Psycho_. I don't know if the publisher changed "Bum" and "Butt" because one is more acceptable in some countries, or because one sounds too twee.

I think bum, tushy etc. are twee, but if you have a house full of toddlers and young'uns, that's probably okay.


----------



## northwoods1995 (Nov 17, 2003)

We usually use butt. Or behind. Rarely bottom.

Bum (and especially bum-bum) just grates on my nerves. I'm not sure why but it just does.


----------



## jake&zaxmom (May 12, 2004)

I don't like how "butt" sounds so I discourage it (not a big fan of crap, fart or sucks either) but I don't make a Federal case if it happens to slip.

I used to work as a nanny and the nanny before me was Portuguese so we have always used "bunda" (BOON-duh) instead of butt.


----------



## mama516/419 (Feb 15, 2009)

we use butt also becouse its closet to buttocks ( which is a hard word for children to say) medialy excepted terms are being used more often now - most ppl I know actuly say penis







lol and we throw butt in that catagory was well . I also tell the kids to " move their glutes" When I want them to hurry up and its fun to say








peace


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

We say butt when we are being polite, and ass when we are not.


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes, but only if we're being silly.


----------



## mata (Apr 20, 2006)

we say dupa here


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

yep-we say butt, booty, bottom, etc. we also cay vulva, penis, breast and butthole too. if we need to talk about a body part, we call it by its normal name, we dont disguise things as other things in our house.


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vegemamato* 
for the life of me, I cannot figure out which 'f' word you mean..










Yeah, I was talking about the "******" word.

Funny, after reading this thread I realize that the word 'toot" gives me the heebies for some reason.


----------



## Abarat (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inkedmamajama* 
yep-we say butt, booty, bottom, etc. we also cay vulva, penis, breast and butthole too. if we need to talk about a body part, we call it by its normal name, we dont disguise things as other things in our house.











We're very blunt and direct. I don't see the point in DS learning to call it one thing and then having to turn around later in life and learn to call it something else.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vegemamato* 
Just wondering.. Do you say the word "butt" in your house or do you use another word?

We have no problem with it, though I have more than a few friends who obviously don't like the term.. I try to teach the girls to say bottom when we're around others, but they occasionally slip up







We also use other words that may be viewed as 'less-than-appropriate'- though the kids never seem to blurt those out









For me, "butt" seems totally normal and fine..

Opinions?

(I meant 'no way' on the poll, btw!!







)

We use the term butt as a short form of the term buttocks to denote the fleshy rear muscle, as is correct. Bottom is the lowest point of an object/person. That would be the feet so why would I call a butt a bottom when it isn't.







I prefer correct terminology and direct non-confusing communication whenever possible.


----------



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

Many, many, times a day.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Barbie64g* 
Butts (yes plural) or bummers. Not sure why I like to put an S on the end, but I do for some reason.









because it is plural. Buttocks, two cheeks....









Quote:


Originally Posted by *StrawberryFields* 
Yes. And if it is inappropriate than I am a super bad mom because I recently taught ds "Guess what?" "Chicken Butt!!" (insert hysterical laughter on his part). So oops.









Haha, I recently taught this to my 4 year old. I remember my mom playing that word game with me when I was that age.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shera971* 
"And do you know why? Chicken thigh!"


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Bug* 
Guess Who?

Chicken poo!









Hehe, thanks for the extended version. So, I was just teaching the whole thing to Abigial:
Guess what
chicken butt
Guess why
chicken thigh
Guess who
chicken poo

So when it was her turn to try... she says in response to guess who...
chicken pooh bear!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *vegemamato* 
you wanna know something funny? my mom *hated* butt, yet she was totally fine with crap and sucks








(therefore we used 'butt' quite often, and the 'approved' words rarely







)

My mom also hated the terms sucks, and bite me. I understand why she didn't like those last two and I don't use them.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marybethorama* 
yes, and it's a well-known fact that my butt is the biggest in the house









Abigail says, 'I love yours big butt, mommy" while hugging it tightly.


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Purity♥Lake~* 
Bottom is the lowest point of an object/person. That would be the feet so why would I call a butt a bottom when it isn't.









Not when you're sitting!


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SparklingGemini* 
Not when you're sitting!









Hey, when I'm sitting at my desk chair or on the couch, my feet are touching the floor, so my feet are still my bottom. When I'm sitting cross-legged on the floor, both my butt and my feet are touching the floor, and my ankles, and my calves, and my thighs for that matter. So even then, my butt isn't my bottom, rather many body parts tie for bottom status.


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

How did you ever resist making the first poll option "butt of course!" instead of just plain "of course!"??

We say butt a lot - way too much probably.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

speaking of butts... today, for the first time, my 4 yo heard the song "I like big butts and I cannot lie..." and he was cracking up in the car. He told the 2 yo did you hear that? they said they like big butts!!







It was only a few seconds of it as we had arrived to the store, but I think for kids, butt is just funny.


----------



## kittykat2481 (Nov 7, 2008)

I haven't read all the replies yet. DH and I say butt around each other, but around DS it's always "hiney".


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

I voted other. We use it freely in casual settings, but if we are out in a "nice" setting (a nicer restaurant, an aunt's Christmas party, a wedding, whatever) I try to avoid it in case we offend someone else. Of course kids will be kids, I don't get upset about what they say, I'd just try to steer them away from that. I guess I'm more aware that other people may not like it because when I was growing up, "butt" was a bad word.







But, "sucks" was okay, and I still say that all the time,







and I'm trying to remember not to, because now I realize that that's really offensive for obvious reasons . . . sigh. Anywho . . .


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Equuskia* 

As for butt, what the problem? It's short for "buttocks".









That's what I was going to say! And the poster who adds an s to it, that actually makes more sense.









eta: I just remembered, for a while, DS was saying "bumtocks", as he knew "bum" and had heard that the correct term was "buttocks" and ended up putting the two together. Bumtocks!


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

Yep, we use it. But in my house growing up, we didn't.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I didn't even realize this was a debate until I found out my step-sister (another MDC mama-and hi if you read this!) didn't allow her children to say "butt". We usually say bum or bottom, but (ha) it never occurred to me that "butt" might be an issue? I agree with the OP that for me, it's just a shorten version of bottom, similar to tummy for stomach. We aren't big on "forbidden" words around here. We haven't needed to make rules and have had no issue with "potty" words. It's no fun to say them when they are allowed!


----------



## sewcool (Jan 25, 2009)

its a bit silly that this came up on here. anyway we use butt almost always but lately we have been saying bum a little more.who knew BUTT would be such a big part of motherhood. anyway my kids know the "right name" for every body part including privates


----------



## ians_mommy (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes, because that is what it is. I hate cutesy names for body parts.

At night my son loves to come running out of the bathoom after DH gives him his bath and stand in front of me in all his glory. I usually squeel, "AH! naked baby-butt!" and run after him pinching his chubby little butt-cheeks as he runs around laughing.

I really dislike "heiney" because it reminds me of Kate Gosselin.


----------



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

i do not mind the word BUTT


----------



## hopefulfaith (Mar 28, 2005)

This is making me laugh. I am totally the minority here -- we don't.







I encourage 'bottom'. I think it sounds nicer.

In my defense, we do say penis/vulva/vagina/breasts, etc. I just don't like the sound of "butt".


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I don't like "bottom" for butt because I've heard people use that for vulva (and I don't like it as a replacement for vulva either). The word is used for any part "down there" that people don't want to name specifically, which makes it non-specific, and therefore not very useful as a word to describe an area. Like, if you hurt, where do you hurt? I want my dd to be able to tell me specifically where she hurts, or itches, or whatever. I don't want to have to play guessing games.


----------



## MaterPrimaePuellae (Oct 30, 2007)

Nope, we don't use it, but only because I don't personally like it, not because I think it's offensive. As many PPs have said, there are many worse words to be using.

We always say "bottom." I have to admit, it does make me cringe to hear little kids say "butt," in the same way that I cringe when I hear kids say "dang" or "ain't"-- I don't think it's *bad*, but I do _not_ find it aesthetically pleasing. Butt, IMO, = slang, and I really try to avoid slang of any kind--for, again, aesthetic reasons. Similarly, I would teach a boy to say "testacles," not "balls."

As long as I'm "controlling" the words they learn, I'm planning to teach them words I like. This is not at all a hill I would die on with older children.


----------



## mammastar2 (Dec 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mammastar2* 
I don't like how it sounds. I guess I associate it with moms at McDonald's hollering at their kids to sit on their butts and finish their chicken nuggets, or something. Although from the answers here, clearly my vision is a little too narrow!

We use bottom or bum, mostly. Dd loves booty and uses it a lot too.

Conversely, I'm just fine with 'sucks'.

Huh - I hadn't even noticed. Dd seems to have adopted using 'behind.' She asked the cat to lower her behind this morning!


----------



## hopefulfaith (Mar 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaterPrimaePuellae* 
Nope, we don't use it, but only because I don't personally like it, not because I think it's offensive. As many PPs have said, there are many worse words to be using.

We always say "bottom." I have to admit, it does make me cringe to hear little kids say "butt," in the same way that I cringe when I hear kids say "dang" or "ain't"-- I don't think it's *bad*, but I do _not_ find it aesthetically pleasing. Butt, IMO, = slang, and I really try to avoid slang of any kind--for, again, aesthetic reasons. Similarly, I would teach a boy to say "testacles," not "balls."

As long as I'm "controlling" the words they learn, I'm planning to teach them words I like. This is not at all a hill I would die on with older children.









You put it much nicer than I did, but that's how I feel, too.


----------



## Elecampane (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hopefulfaith* 
This is making me laugh. I am totally the minority here -- we don't.







I encourage 'bottom'. I think it sounds nicer.

In my defense, we do say penis/vulva/vagina/breasts, etc. I just don't like the sound of "butt".










This is my stance, too. I say bottom and vulva, etc. But DH and his family say butt. It makes me cringe--my mom had a lot of hangups about certain words we could not say and I can't shake my upbringing. Fortunately (for me) DD follows my lead and even when people on tv say "butt" she gasps and says, "we don't say that word; we say bottom, right?". But it's a minor thing, I know. Just my personal hangup, I guess.


----------



## itsmyturn (Aug 17, 2009)

Its better than than A word


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't know any families IRL who say "butt." And in my house it's bottom or bum.


----------



## inkslinger (May 29, 2009)

Yup..we say butt and bottom interchangeably.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

We say tushie, hiney, fanny, ass.... but more then any of the others we say butt.

We don't say bum (I don't like it for some reason), bottom (because as a pp said it's not) or behind (a person's behind in our house encompasses more then just the butt).

I admit I've been known to say "Get your butt over here", only to DH though.

Po po makes me laugh because of the night DH and I decided to watch Miss. Congeniality 2 on TV while drinking far too much wine.


----------



## mija y mijo (Dec 6, 2006)

We say butt. I had no idea it was so controversial!


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

We say butt or booty. The occasional a$$ gets tossed around, but that's usually in a farting situation where we say "you've got stink a$$". We're really weird though and my kids know they don't talk about butts with other people unless there's an injury!


----------



## muldey (May 8, 2002)

We say butt or ass







.We don't call it anything else.The kids always say butt though.


----------



## AndrewsMother (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elecampane* 
This is my stance, too. I say bottom and vulva, etc. But DH and his family say butt. It makes me cringe--my mom had a lot of hangups about certain words we could not say and I can't shake my upbringing. Fortunately (for me) DD follows my lead and even when people on tv say "butt" she gasps and says, "we don't say that word; we say bottom, right?". But it's a minor thing, I know. Just my personal hangup, I guess.









: DS told a lady in the market that butt was not a nice word and that she should not say that.


----------



## PoetryMom (Mar 29, 2009)

I thought "butt" was just short for buttocks, and we use that in the science books, right?

Well, for the longest time DD1 used to say "hehind" instead of "behind". DH used behind one time and I guess it stuck. He said it for fun with the accent on the first syllable, so it sounded really funny (he has a beautiful drawl). At the time DD1 could not say behind so she said hehind (with the accent on the _he_), and we just loved it. So that's the word we used...until she went to school last year and someone told her it's supposed to be behind







.

Recently, I've learned that her teacher prefers bottom, so that's what we say now. But butt has never offended me.





















butt, butt, butt, butt


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leighi123* 
We say butt or po po (I dunno where that came from but when my sis and I were little it was always po po)


HA! po po is what my brother calls police cars/officers (not to their face of course). As in, "Po Po! Better slow down!"

BTW, my brother is 25... I have no idea when/why he started doing this (it was during college sometime, I guess)


----------



## MaterPrimaePuellae (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PoetryMom* 
I thought "butt" was just short for buttocks, and we use that in the science books, right?

Yeah, a lot of people have brought this up, and it certainly makes sense- but "vag" is just short for "vagina," or "clit" for "clitoris," and I would never use those words, either. I am picky picky picky when it comes to words.


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

I personally don't, because I don't like slang and I think of "butt" as short for "buttocks" which isn't really what I mean to say anyway as in the same category as "buck" for dollar.

So I say bottom when I mean the whole region and penis/vulva/vagina/anus/buttocks/etc. as needed for specific parts.


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

I am not offended by butt, yet we say bum.


----------



## DandeCobb (Jul 20, 2006)

we say butt, *but* now I guess i need to consider that my kids could sound rude in other peoples' homes, hmmmmm


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

Yep. Since day one of DS1's life... "butt change" "change his butt" "Change my butt mama!"


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Do you say "Butt" in your house?

Butt of course!







(particularly appropriate smilie)


----------



## amandaleigh37 (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't mind the word, and we've used it on occasion. But normally when talking to DS we call it "behind" or "bottom". I tend to call it a "tushy" when talking about the baby, because... well, I don't know. Tushy sounds cute and babyish I guess?


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

my youngest saw me changing today and, very enthusiastically, announced "Butt!"

what a proud mama I am


----------



## lilypad08 (Jul 19, 2008)

I am glad to see this because I was curious... Until we had the baby, DH and I used this word all the time, but now it is "bottom," at least when we remember... I definitely slip up! But my in-laws use this word ALL the time (they even say "let's go change your butt" instead of "change your diaper" to their toddler), so that is awkward when we're visiting.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Butt, short for buttocks, the anatomically correct term.

We also use "bottom" for the vulva and anus, with regards to wiping. "Clean your bottom, please." Helps for public toilet discussions.

Bumtocks is adorable.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *journeymom* 
Do you say "Butt" in your house?

Butt of course!







(particularly appropriate smilie)


















(Is "butt" really on the same level as "clit"? I've never even heard anyone use the term "vag". I don't think of "clit" as a rude word, just a little vulgar.)


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chamomile Girl* 
Huh, I seriously do not understand why anyone would have a problem with the word butt. I mean, that's what it IS...its like having an issue with the word arm and about as offensive.

Why do our "hidden" parts need cutsie-wootsie names in order to be proper? It reminds me of my neighbors growing up who were horrified when I called a penis a penis (and tattled on me to my mom who said, "well that's what it IS." They called it a hot dog >shudder<). If my top is my head than my "bottom" is my feet...

But then whaddo I know...crap is my favorite word.

Dh had a friend who taught her son to say 'turtle' instead of penis







THAT'll be fun when his kindy class goes to the nature center. Yikes.

Anyway, butt is veeery popular here! Dd has in fact been reading aloud from "The Day My Butt Went Psycho" to anyone who will listen for days.


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

I can't believe a butt thread got to 7 pages without this guy


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stormborn* 
I can't believe a butt thread got to 7 pages without this guy


































you just made my night!


----------



## josie423 (Jun 29, 2008)

Yes, we say butt. I don't like bottom or behind (is penis/vagina the 'front'?). We also say vagina, penis, testicles, nipple, breast, etc.

ETA: We also say "buck" because 22 m/o DS can't say butt.


----------



## Pirogi (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
I don't like "bottom" for butt because I've heard people use that for vulva (and I don't like it as a replacement for vulva either). The word is used for any part "down there" that people don't want to name specifically, which makes it non-specific, and therefore not very useful as a word to describe an area. Like, if you hurt, where do you hurt? I want my dd to be able to tell me specifically where she hurts, or itches, or whatever. I don't want to have to play guessing games.


This exactly. I actually do use bottom, but usually only as a means to describe our family's method of cooling off a tantrum ... "sit on your bottom and calm down." We use vulva and anus. I also think it is important in the awful event that my daughter is ever abused. Being able to accurately describe her body could be important in a trial situation.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mountaingirl79* 
Yeah, I was talking about the "******" word.

Funny, after reading this thread I realize that the word 'toot" gives me the heebies for some reason.









I couldn't figure out which F word either. I was thinking maybe "freak," but that seemed a little... benign.


----------



## RoadBuddy (May 19, 2005)

I voted no way, but that's too strong. I just don't like the word, but don't think it's a "bad word" or swearing or anything. It just sounds...off to me. Crass, I guess. In the same category as piss, almost. DS is only 2, though. I can't imagine trying very hard to stop a school-age kid from saying butt - it's just not that important.

I use bottom or bum to refer to the buttocks and penis etc for the genitals.


----------



## karemore (Oct 7, 2008)

We say butt.








DD (4) still thinks shake your booty means to shake her foot!


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

We say butt.

I have not read this thread yet, but I am sure it's a hoot!


----------



## MaterPrimaePuellae (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EdnaMarie* 
















(Is "butt" really on the same level as "clit"? I've never even heard anyone use the term "vag". I don't think of "clit" as a rude word, just a little vulgar.)


No, I don't think they're on the same level-- "clit" is practically a deal-breaker word for me-- my point (perhaps poorly made) was that just because "butt" is short for "buttocks" doesn't make it "anatomically correct" or polite-sounding. IMHO. When I hear "butt," my first thought is "chortling eight year-old boys," and my second thought is, "cut of beef."







"Buttocks" seems very 80s workout video to me









There aren't many "anatomical terms" that can be used a pejorative for the whole person-- but some (d*ck [not exactly "anatomical, but still], *ss, and butt, and some other nasty ones) are. I know I heard "He's such a butt" innumerable times as a child. So hearing my 2.5 yo use the word would not be cute. (I mean, no one says, "He's such a bottom.")

ETA, we use anatomically correct terms for all genitalia, but for me calling the bottom the "buttocks" would be like calling her legs her "thighs and calves."

Again-- not a hill to die on.









ETA again: We don't say "boob" either.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

I cannot imagine when the term "clit" could ever come up in conversation, aside from a friend referring to a clit-ring.







But as for "butt", since bottom refers to something else entirely, and butt is etymologically related to the anatomically correct term, I still think that it's the term of preference.

The children I know don't laugh when they use the word "butt". Perhaps because it's just a normal word for us. Interesting how there are these little sub-cultures within the national culture that really are speaking different dialects.


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StrawberryFields* 
Yes. And if it is inappropriate than I am a super bad mom because I recently taught ds "Guess what?" "Chicken Butt!!" (insert hysterical laughter on his part). So oops.









Wow, you must have been at our dinner table tonight!!! That would be DH (GUESS WHAT!?!?!) and 8yo DD (CHICKEN BUTT!!!!) dissolving into peals of laughter...

over, and over and over...

Now bbDD laughs hysterically and says BUUUUUUUUUTT!

Also, when she needs a clean diaper she says Mama! Happy Butt PEEEZ!

'Tis adorable!


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

I know I heard "He's such a butt" innumerable times as a child.
Wow! I am sure if I had, I'd have felt differently about it. I think I can honestly say that I've never heard anyone say that. Jackass? Yes. Ass? Sometimes. Butt? Anyone I know who would not say "jackass" would not call someone a butt, either.

I accidentally let "chicken butt" slip with my almost-three. She just kept saying "Guess what" OVER AND OVER AND OVER and "What?" would not suffice. So "chicken butt" just popped out about the gazillionth time.

I'm trying to re-train her to say "peanut" instead of "chicken butt" but it's not working, for obvious reasons.


----------



## BeachMinded (Jan 22, 2009)

We usually gravitate toward heiney and bum but the word butt is in no way taboo. We are going to try not to make too big of a deal out of other more colorful words either. Just going to provide a lot of guidance about appropriate usage or inappropriate usage as the case may be.


----------



## Marylizah (Jun 17, 2005)

Oh, this brings back a memory of me, age seven, asking my dad if I could use the word "butt". The answer was a stern and resounding NO!

And to this day, it seems really vulgar to me!







I call it bottom, DH calls it taztouza (Lebanese word for it). DS gets confused between the words body and bottom, so he mostly uses taztouza.


----------



## MaterPrimaePuellae (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EdnaMarie* 

The children I know don't laugh when they use the word "butt". Perhaps because it's just a normal word for us. Interesting how there are these little sub-cultures within the national culture that really are speaking different dialects.









Yeah, I think the negative associations must be cultural or familial for me. My FIL is a very conservative man, and he says "butt" all the time (he's from an entirely different area of the country).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EdnaMarie* 
Wow! I am sure if I had, I'd have felt differently about it. I think I can honestly say that I've never heard anyone say that. Jackass? Yes. Ass? Sometimes. Butt? Anyone I know who would not say "jackass" would not call someone a butt, either.

Yeah, I guess my friends were substituting "butt" for "ass" because that seemed more tame, or something. But I certainly heard it in various groups and at various ages (so it wasn't just one little friend-group) and then later with kids I babysat.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

As a teen, a babysat for a next door neighbor. The little boy called me a bucket head before his mom left, as she was trying to give me the run down of what I needed to know. She got so angry at him and put him in a timeout. I'm not sure why buckethead was so offensive to her, but because she thought it was a naughty word, the boy did, too, and used it to get her all riled up. I think he was hardly older than two years.


----------



## Lisa81 (Nov 26, 2009)

Bumbum or
Booty

or "butter cheeks"


----------



## caj (Nov 7, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *atobols* 
Butt is our "nice" word for it and I'm still having trouble getting DH to remember to use it.

So true!
We say "butt", "bum" and "bottom"


----------



## LuxPerpetua (Dec 17, 2003)

No we don't. I just find it rather crass. We say "bum" or "bottom".


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

We say butt, and I've never noticed anyone getting uncomfortable with it . . . the kids (and we) also say "ass" to mean the same thing.


----------



## Shannie77 (Jan 16, 2007)

When talking to DD we always use bum or bumbum. I don't think we ever say butt to her... not that I think there is anything wrong with it. DH and I will refer to our own bums as butts.







Like "my butt is getting sore in this chair".


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Jun 3, 2005)

We have a bunch of "only to be used at home" words. So far, so good.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Is butt a really bad word?

We are in England and we say bum or bottom. Or arse. Is that bad too? I'm all out of step with you guys


----------



## Lilypie32 (Aug 19, 2008)

I use butt because it is the shorten form of buttocks, which is the correct medical term for that part of the body. I always try to teach the correct term so there is no confusion. My son has known the term penis since he was 1. He knows girls have breasts and vaginas and boys have a penis. I don't think nick naming body parts is appropriate.

That being said my son will be silly and call his butt his booty.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

We use butt, bottom, hinney, rearend, booty, backside, and I am sure more that I can't think of.

I think I use hinney most often, but butt is right up there!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

One of ds's nicknames is MonkeyButt no idea why I gave it to him other than liking how it sounds









I find it odd to think of anyone being offended by the word butt


----------



## stellamia (Oct 18, 2009)

Wasn't allowed to growing up....my Mom told us the whole "in my day is was a curse word" thing....DH thinks it's hilarious. I say "bum" or "booty"...but my kids are allowed to say butt.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Butt, bum, hiney, tushy, booty, rear end, bottom, les fesses, le cul (french) etc.


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

Yes, we say butt. I guess the anatomically correct term would be buttocks, but that's a bit long. However, I do get annoyed when my boys start chanting "butt" in a multitude of contexts because they think it's funny, and that kind of talk is not allowed. But, yes, it's fine if they say "My butt itches, mom."

And I find made-up words for anatomical parts annoying. Kids do not just have "botttoms." They have buttocks and a vulva. Boys have buttocks and a penis. I don't care if other terms are used on occasion, but to forbid or discourage such terminology out of a sense of shame is just sad.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lilypie32* 
I use butt because it is the shorten form of buttocks, which is the correct medical term for that part of the body. I always try to teach the correct term so there is no confusion. My son has known the term penis since he was 1. He knows girls have breasts and vaginas and boys have a penis. I don't think nick naming body parts is appropriate.

Following your logic, shouldn't you be teaching him that girls have vulvas too?

We use all of those terms too, but butt just seems coarse. I don't have a problem with buttocks, though, even those we mostly use bum or bottom.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
I find it odd to think of anyone being offended by the word butt









It falls into the same category as "ass," in my opinion.


----------



## Lilypie32 (Aug 19, 2008)

Polliwog said:


> Following your logic, shouldn't you be teaching him that girls have vulvas too?
> 
> I would but he has special needs with limited capability of understanding. I will teach him more as he gets older that vagina, vulva, clitoris, etc., are all different but belong in the same area.
> 
> ...


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

But, the vulva is the part that he sees when he sees you naked. So, that's the term that I use.


----------



## potatofairy (Feb 28, 2007)

butt is one of the nicer things we call it.

butcheekies is our fav right now!

we don't really believe in 'bad words', we just tell him that some people don't want to hear certain words, so we only use them at home or with certain friends, not in public, or with grandma. we use the anatomical terms interchangeably with whatever silly ones.

i hope i'm doing this right !
i keep thinking of that steve martin bit 'can i mambo, dogface, to the banana patch?'


----------



## Lilypie32 (Aug 19, 2008)

He is 5 years old. He does not see me naked and even if he did he would most definitely not be that close to me to see anything other than pubic hair.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lilypie32* 
He is 5 years old. He does not see me naked and even if he did he would most definitely not be that close to me to see anything other than pubic hair.

Really? I have no problem with my five-year-old seeing me naked. It doesn't happen a whole lot these days but I have no problem with him being in the room as I get dressed.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I have a 5yo as well and him seeing me naked is a non issue since it is the norm for us. I feel if I dont make it a big deal then he will grow up not thinking it is a big deal and have a realistic view of the female form. That said if either of us become uncomfy with it then I will take care that it dosnt happen any more.


----------



## Lilypie32 (Aug 19, 2008)

My son is an inappropriate toucher due to his sensory issues and it makes me uncomfortable. Imagine my surprise one day when bending over naked to pick up the bath matt to have a finger accidently touching my anus.

Not super comfy.







He thought it was hilarious though.


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

yes but i prefer the term bum.


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes we do. I normally say bum, but I do say butt occasionaly.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

We are heiny people at our house.

I think that part of childhood is getting to say "noggin" instead of head and "tummy" instead of abdomen and yes, "heiny". I have no problem with it.


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewingmommy* 
DS1 has taken to say Booty from the penguins of madagascar

LOL! Same here! He loves that word and the word "butt" as well - but says both of them in a silly manner.







But DH and I refer to it as "bottom".


----------



## mamakah (Nov 5, 2008)

I voted "no way" because I think along with the words "poop" and "fart" it is one of my least favorite words. We use "bottom" or "boot-ay".


----------



## Subhuti (Feb 18, 2005)

I was definately taken aback when I heard people referring to the "nether regions" of kids as "butts." To me, it's kind of vulgar, something you might hear in college ...but not around the home.

My husband and I say "po po" ( I think a German term) or bottom.

I'll say I've gotten used to hearing others use butt around kids so I no longer shudder...

Liz


----------



## alaskaberry (Dec 29, 2006)

butt, bum, bottom, heiny...we say them all.


----------

